# DirecTV Tivo is stuck on "Powering Up" screen



## Technique (Jun 18, 2002)

I upgraded both of my Hughes GXCEBOT DirecTV Tivo units to 300 gig hard drives about 2 months ago... Both upgraded nicely and everything was fine.

The other day, one of them reset while I was watching TV and now it's stuck on the "Powering Up" screen. Could this be something "fixable" or is the hard drive defective? (I find it hard to believe the HD is dead since it's only 1-2 months old. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Yes, hard drives can die quickly, although it's not common. That is most likely your problem.


----------



## Technique (Jun 18, 2002)

OK, the second upgraded tivo did the exact same thing! Both of my newly upgraded tivos are now "dead". I refuse to believe that both of these brand new 300 gig hard drives died within a month.

I think the weakness self-upgrade instructions may not have been valid for my larger drive size and maybe I forgot some switches. Could someone help me re-format/fix these drives with the proper mfs commands?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I've used the Weaknees instructions with larger hard drives with no problems. Let us know the exact commands that you're using. 

Also, be sure that your Tivo's are not overheating or subject to power glitches. A UPS is highly recommended.


----------



## Technique (Jun 18, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> I've used the Weaknees instructions with larger hard drives with no problems. Let us know the exact commands that you're using.
> 
> Also, be sure that your Tivo's are not overheating or subject to power glitches. A UPS is highly recommended.


Well, I have had these units for 5 years, and then 1 month after upgrading both of them they die? I doubt power/UPS issues... Heat maybe??? But I dunno...

Anyway, here's the command I used:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdd

Thoughts?

Remember, most people thought this unit could only see up to 137 gigs, but it was a 300 gig drive and my tivo saw it as 280+


----------

